# First smoke on Baby Goat Shoulder



## pellethead13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Have smoked lamb many of times but never it's leaner cousin the goat, let alone a baby goat around 6 months old.
Had the meat a week prior in Jamaican style curry goat and it was very flavorful, not greasy but enough to warrant a good smoke. 
I decided to smoke it using a combo white oak and apple. Applied olive oil, SPOG, paprika, cumin and achiote chili powder. Smoked it at 250 for about 2 hours and was surprised how quickly it was finishing temp wise (145). Not nearly ready for what I wanted which was a crisp exterior and moist meat So I decided to braise it then finish out of the braise like ribs.
I rehydrated guajillo and ancho peppers and made a Texas chili base using black coffee and water from the chilies. Tossed that in an aluminum pan and tossed in a Budweiser and braised at 250 for about 1.5 hrs and finished out of the braise for about an hour. 
The lady isn't fond of seeing hooves on her meal but she devoured the finished product. Sorry about the photos it was getting dark but mostly I was just drunk lol. Thanks for looking! 












IMG_0010.JPG



__ pellethead13
__ Jan 25, 2017


















IMG_0011.JPG



__ pellethead13
__ Jan 25, 2017


















IMG_0012.JPG



__ pellethead13
__ Jan 25, 2017


















IMG_0013.JPG



__ pellethead13
__ Jan 25, 2017


















IMG_0015.JPG



__ pellethead13
__ Jan 25, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 25, 2017)

Well it looks like it turned out, How was it for your tastes? is there anything you would change if you were to do it again?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2017)

It looks pretty darn good to me!

Al


----------



## pellethead13 (Jan 25, 2017)

it turned out great imo, doing it again I would marinade overnight and possibly smoke at a lower temp but not sure it's needed with the braise. I have older goat as well and believe it would take more time. Thanks for checking up! Give it a shot, I was raised on lamb but may switch to goat after this! A bit healthier also


----------



## bellaru (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks good to me. That's a lot put into it. Did it end up tender?


----------



## pellethead13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Looks good to me. That's a lot put into it. Did it end up tender?


Very tender, pulled the remaining with my fingers although not much was left. I think the braise really helped. Based on what I saw that day I would also consider a quick smoke to 130IT and finish it on the grill if time was an issue. I opted to spend that day drinking and tinkering :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks tasty. When I lived in Hawaii my neighbors were always cooking goat.


----------

